# Looking for a "sound" advice....



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I'll be installing Tsunami decoders in two HO Kato locos in a very near future and since these will be my only HO engines (I'm an N scaler) and there's no rush to it,I'd like to get the best possible results.

I've listened to quite a few Youtube's featuring Tsunami,Loksound,etc in different brands of locos,and most do sound quite nice.However,they all have sort of a "tin can" sound that shows throughout the whole sound band but more particularly with the idling engine sounds.The engines sound like someone is stirring scrap metal in a steel tub much more than an actual combustion engine.Could it be that Internet doesn't render those sounds too well?Or is it poor sound datas to start with?There were Tsunami's that didn't sound at all like the sound samples Soundtraxx have on their website.

I'm planning on adding bass speakers to my installs and am convinced it will improve the sound somewhat.I know that we can't fit a four inch speaker in an HO locomotive so there's a limit but still,is there something else I can do to help more?Outside the whistle,the rumbling of its engine is a diesel's most interesting sound...I'd like a nice sounding one...if possible.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

it just may be the videos them selves, I had an atlas HO engine with QSI (i think?) sound and to me it sounded really great!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

You also have to remember the size of the speaker. Small speakers just do not move the volume of air needed for the bass throb of the engines.


----------

